# Does anyone else have a goldendoodle?



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

hello rat forum! i have a question for you. does anyone else here have a golden doodle? i am a proud mom to one and think they are the best pets in the world. she and i are best friends and they have the best temperaments. just wondering!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Coco: my golden doodle


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Lovely! I would love to have a labradoodle or goldendoodle. I've had poodles in the past and they are such wonderful pets!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

they are too! Coco is more poodle than golden doodle and i could not ask for a better dog. she is wonderful with children, adults, and is very calm. as you can see the picture above she is just calmly laying in the wrapping paper on christmas


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I had brother & sister littermates who lived to be just shy of 17 & just over 17. I lost them a couple years back but still think about & miss them everyday. They were my children in fur coats and their passings left a huge whole in my heart. Hugs to Coco!!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I've had a golden retriever, and my neighbour trains guide dog puppies, most of which are labradoodles or goldendoodles. They are SO cute. 

Last year we found a doggy that we took home and looked after for over half a year and we thought he was some sort of "doodle" dog! We called him Oliver. Here's a pic of him and myself, watching TV on the sofa! 










He looks smaller there than he really was. He had a knack for scrunching himself up and looking like a small dog, and then he'd stand up and stretch out and he was about the size of a labrador :') I miss Olly, he was a beautiful dog!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

aawwwwww babs! so adorable. and poodlepalooza, im so sorry to hear that. they really are great dogs. i will make sure i give her a hug for you!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Oliver is precious! Love his name! Thanks Rat Lover!!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Oct 9, 2012)

We have a labradoodle, Sammy, he looks like a large black lab with some curls in his hair super cute. His mom was a lab and his dad a labradoodle. We recently found out that he has epilepsy which I guess is fairly common in both labs and poodles.. We also found out his dad has a condition where if he gets to excited or over over does it he faints! Even a simple game of fetch will do it. I don't think after sammy we will ever own another lab or poodle from puppy hood I wouldnt be able to handle another dog going through this. Your golden-doodle is absolutely adorable!


----------

